# Is my husband entitled to jobseekers allowance



## Trixybell (13 Sep 2012)

Can anyone advise on my problem? My husband has been out of work for nearly 2 years now. He was self employed tradesman and also has a small suckler farm.There is no extra money out of this. it is all pumped back into it. I wish we didnt have it to be honest.
We have a substancial mortgage and no kids tg .
We are finding it so hard. I am working but not on enough for us both to live on. at the moment we are using our savings to pay the mortgage and this will run out soon. Is anyone else in the same situation? I dont want to contact any social welfare office as they will means test and we might end up worse off. we are taxed separately you see.
Can any one help?


----------



## Trixybell (13 Sep 2012)

I take home about 500 weekly. We cannot live off it.


----------



## Mrs Vimes (13 Sep 2012)

Being taxed separately when only one of you is earning makes no sense.

Contact Revenue and ask them to give you his tax credits.

It may not make a huge dent in a huge mortgage, but it will help a bit anyway.


----------



## eastbono (13 Sep 2012)

See link to mortgage interest supplement
http://www.welfare.ie/EN/Schemes/SupplementaryWelfareAllowance/Pages/MortgageInterstSupplement.aspx


----------



## SarahMc (13 Sep 2012)

What about farm assist? He may be entitled to that.


----------

